# Could Private Ambulance Have Saved Philadelphia Woman?



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

*Could Private Ambulance Have Saved Philadelphia Woman?*

*By DAVE DAVIES*
 				 				 					The Philadelphia Daily News

WHEN DEBORAH Payne died early New Year's Day while waiting more than an hour for a Fire Department ambulance, help was only minutes away.
    Just seven blocks from Payne's apartment on Rowland Avenue near Rhawn Street in the Northeast, an ambulance was parked and ready to respond.
    "We could have been there in two minutes, and she would have been at Nazareth Hospital in another two minutes," said Rob Berkoff, administrator for Northeast Community Ambulance, a nonprofit ambulance corps.
        Berkoff's ambulance wasn't called because Philadelphia, unlike some other cities, never uses private ambulances to help when Fire Department medic units are swamped with calls.



Rest of article HERE:
http://www.emsresponder.com/web/online/Top-EMS-News/Could-Private-Ambulance-Have-Saved-Philadelphia-Woman-/1$6850


----------



## So. IL Medic (Feb 6, 2008)

Great more fuel for the private vs FD debate. Have to admit, dumb policy not to ask for help when swamped. Mutual aid can be a good thing.


----------

